# jeune / jeûne - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué qu'il y a une différence de prononciation de ces deux mots (jeune et jeûne) dans les dictionnaires.
le premier étant "eu" comme dans le mot "leur"
et le dernier étant "eu" comme dans le mot "peu"

Par contre, quand j'entends ces deux mots, j'ai l'impression que les gens les prononcent tous les deux de la même façon. Comme le mot "peu". (un peu comme les mots "pattes" et "pâtes" n'ont plus de différence pour beaucoup de locuteurs en France)

Est-ce que je devine correctement ? (par exemple, quand je fais une recherche sur dictionnaire.mediodico.com, et écoute la prononciation, il ne semble pas y avoir une différence) ou est-ce que tout le monde les prononce différemment ? (mais que je n'arrive pas à entendre cette différence)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## marcolo

ça se prononce pareil, par ailleurs le "eu" de leur et peu est le même, je ne vois pas de différence. […]


----------



## alive

Sans vouloir faire de mon cas une généralité, je pratique encore nettement la différence de prononciation entre les deux mots.
Mais il est vrai que je suis assurément un peu "vieille france" et issu d'un milieu chrétien où l'on pratique encore parfois le jeûne pendant la semaine sainte.
Les "jeunes", eux, ne font apparemment plus la différence  !


----------



## marcolo

Oui, à Lyon, ils prononcent bizarrement "jeunes", à la limite c'est bien parce qu'effectivement les deux mots sont prononcés différemment  Quand j'étudiais à Lyon, j'avais un prof qui plaisantait sur ce mot prononcé d'une manière originale, mais tout à fait compréhensible.


----------



## Lezert

la prononciation "standard" pour "_jeune_" et "_jeûne_" est nettement différenciée ( comme _leur _et _peu_, en effet ) […].
Par contre suivant les régions, il y a des écarts ( par exemple, vers Lyon, Grenoble, St Etienne, _jeune _et _jeûne _sont proches ( plus près de _peu )._


----------



## miriam91

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une différence dans la prononciation de jeune et  jeûne.

Merci!


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
Oui _en principe_ il existe une différence (jeune - voyelle ouverte / jeûne - voyelle fermée).
Mais selon les régions ce n'est pas toujours le cas et il peut être difficile de distinguer.


----------



## tilt

Dans _jeune_, on trouve le son [œ], comme dans _peur_, alors que dans _jeûne_, on trouve le son [ø], comme dans _feu_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je les prononce quant à moi à l'identique : [ʒœn].


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je le prononce avec la voyelle fermée _et_ allongée : [ʒø:n]
(Mais _déjeuner  _= [-ʒøn], et _je déjeune_ = [-ʒœn]


----------



## friasc

Moi aussi j'avais observé cette opposition (à l'oral) des phonèmes vocaliques /ø/ (jeûne) et /œ/ (jeune) quand j'habitais St.-Etienne., surtout chez les locuteurs plus âgés (j'ai l'impression que cela tend à disparaître chez la plupart des jeunes). Or, il semble que cette opposition aurait déjà été en voie disparition à l'époque de Hugo--lui normalement si rigoureux pour la rime--, témoin les vers :

Hélas ! l'ombre d'Allah n'a pas rompu le jeûne ; 
La sultane est gardée, et son fils est trop jeune ;


----------



## Maître Capello

Autant je différencie clairement _peu_ [ø] de _leur_ [œ], contrairement à Marcolo, autant je prononce le ‹eu› de _jeune_ et _jeûne_ (ainsi que _déjeuner_) de la même façon, avec [œ].


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je fais pour ma part une nette différence entre jeune (que je prononce je-ne) et jeûne (que je prononce jeu-ne).


----------



## CapnPrep

J'hésite à recommander une vieille discussion du forum bilingue FEV qui malheureusement a été assez désagréable, mais elle contient quelques informations et témoignages pertinents :
je ne / jeune / jeûne (prononciation)


----------



## Nanon

Maître Capello said:


> je prononce le ‹eu› de _jeune_ et _jeûne_ (ainsi que _déjeuner_) de la même façon, avec [œ]


Tu ne fais donc pas de différence audible entre (un) jeune Genevois et (le) Jeûne genevois ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, aucune différence.


----------



## Xenoxip

Il faut distinguer deux cas:
-Le premier, la personne prononce "jeune" comme "jeûne" par ignorance que "jeûne" doit normalement se prononcer [ʒø:n]. Il faut dire que le mot n'est pas très courant et que l'accent circonflexe n'est pas des plus explicite, mais distingue clairement [œ] de [ø] autrement.
-Le second, la personne prononce "jeune" comme "jeûne" parce que celle-ci ne distingue pas [œ] de [ø], cas de plus en plus courant en France.

Personnellement je prononce "jeune" et "jeûne" différemment et je fais partie des gens pour qui le schwa [ə] a résulté en [œ] et non en [ø].
Je prononce donc également différemment "je" et "jeu", "de" et "deux", "ce" et "ceux", "je dis" et "jeudi" et la marque d'hésitation "euh" est prononcée [œ] dans ma bouche.


----------



## Maître Capello

Xenoxip said:


> par ignorance que "jeûne" doit normalement se prononcer [ʒø:n]


Ce n'est pas par ignorance ; il s'agit seulement de régionalismes. Je sais en effet pertinemment que la prononciation standard est [ʒø:n], mais nous ne prononçons tout simplement pas ce terme de cette manière dans ma région. Le terme est d'ailleurs couramment employé en Suisse en raison du jour férié associé (_Jeûne fédéral_ ou _Jeûne genevois_).


----------



## jekoh

Xenoxip said:


> -Le second, la personne prononce "jeune" comme "jeûne" parce que celle-ci ne distingue pas [œ] de [ø], cas de plus en plus courant en France.


Je ne crois pas qu'il existe de gens qui « ne distinguent pas » [œ] de [ø] : ceux qui prononcent "je" et "jeu" de la même façon prononcent quand même "peu" et "peur" avec deux voyelles bien distinctes.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je pense aussi qu'il s'agit de régionalisme, ma grand-mère prononçait jeune comme jeûne, c'est à dire jeu-ne. ! Je l'entends encore : Vous les jeunes, Quand j'étais jeune...


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est pas par ignorance ; il s'agit seulement de régionalismes. Je sais en effet pertinemment que la prononciation standard est [ʒø:n], mais nous ne prononçons tout simplement pas ce terme de cette manière dans ma région. Le terme est d'ailleurs couramment employé en Suisse en raison du jour férié associé (_Jeûne fédéral_ ou _Jeûne genevois_).


Mais entend-on la prononciation standard en Suisse francophone? Et si oui, où? Friasc discutait d'une différence générationnelle. Est-il semblable en Suisse?


----------



## Nicomon

Je fais aussi une nette différence entre _jeune _[ʒ*œ*n] et_ jeûne_ [ʒ*ø*:n]. Mais je prononce déjeuner (que j'écris sans accent) : [deʒ *œ*ne].
Dans ma bouche les vers d'Hugo que Friasc a cités ne riment pas.
Et je crois bien que c'est le cas chez les Québécois d'autres générations que la mienne (plus jeunes comme plus vieux).
Par ailleurs, j'aurais pu dire pu dire la même chose que CathS  (post 17 du fil cité par CapnPrep, plus haut) :  





> Pour moi _je ne sais pas_, prononcé assez vite, sonne _exactement_ comme _jeune sait pas,_


 Mais au fond, qu'est-ce que ça peut bien faire?  Dans le contexte, on risque rarement de les confondre.  
Je précise toutefois que « jeûne » est un des rares mots qui a conservé son accent circonflexe après la réforme de l'orthographe de 1990.
Pour le distinguer de « jeune », justement.


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse romande, on entend un peu toutes les combinaisons citées précédemment, selon les régions, mais il n'y a à ma connaissance pas de différences générationnelles :

_jeune_ et _jeûne_ [ʒ*œ*(:)n]
_jeune_ [ʒ*œ*(:)n], mais _jeûne_ [ʒ*ø*:n]
_jeune_ et _jeûne_ [ʒ*ø*:n]


----------

